# Plusieurs onglet safari iPad 2



## Dream74130 (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J ai besoin d aide. J ai un iPad 2 et je n arrive pas a trouver comment ouvrir plusieurs onglets dans safari. Il n y a pas le petit signe + dans la barre ni quoi que ce soit. Pouvez vous m aider s il vous plait ? Merci d avance


----------



## Dream74130 (25 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas du tout sous quel version je suis


----------



## Dream74130 (25 Décembre 2011)

Version 4.3.3 apparemment, du coup je peux dl la version suivante qq pars ou... ,?


----------

